# how do u guys cure???



## bongzilla420 (Apr 3, 2006)

wut do you guys think is the best way to cure bud tell me how u dew it and how long do you do it for???


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 3, 2006)

I cure with a glass jar, I take the lid off of it a few times a day to let the miositer IDK out.  
i do this for about a week or so....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 3, 2006)

same as yogi ...yup can't beat the glass jar


----------



## massproducer (Apr 4, 2006)

I do the same as well, except I only open the jar once per day, until the bads feel dry, then I put the lid back on and keep the jars in a cool dark place.  I also cure for a bit longer, up to a month if the situation permits.

It is all about what you prefer.  The majority of commercial/street bud, is not cured at all


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 4, 2006)

Look around in this section; details have been posted.


----------



## bongzilla420 (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks dudes


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 4, 2006)

The best way to cure is "water cure"... it only takes a week.. and u get teh smoothes smokin buds... only downside is your final wieght will be about 10% its wet weight btu its worth..IMHO.. rather enjoy my smoke early then wait months or smoke harsh tasting buds

Cheif


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 4, 2006)

massproducer said:
			
		

> The majority of commercial/street bud, is not cured at all


 
ya thats true... so one might find their harvest not even harsh to smoke a day after


----------

